# color genetics website worth bookmarking!



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dog Coat Colour Genetics


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

That's Jess's site! I've "known" her since I was 12  It's nice to see her website is so helpful to people


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Love the facebook page too 
https://www.facebook.com/VintageDogADay


----------

